# Scrap or Renumber METX #210?



## CSXfoamer1997 (Jan 6, 2020)

So, as many of you know, someone (I won't mention her name in this thread, but some of you, especially in the Chicago area, may know who it is) is beyond obsessed with Metra Locomotive #210. As many of you may know, Metra #210 is very problematic. But to end this obsession with #210, don't y'all think Metra should scrap it or renumber it? I hear rumors it's being stripped, but I hear other rumors it's getting rebuilt. If it's getting rebuilt, I think they should renumber it.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 6, 2020)

What?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 6, 2020)

MikefromCrete said:


> What?


Sounds like the OP has a problematic obsession with someone but doesn't want to mention her name?


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Jan 6, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Sounds like the OP has a problematic obsession with someone but doesn't want to mention her name?


No, no. There's someone that has this obsession with METX #210. It's a very long story, but let's just say, she preaches that she's in a spiritual marital relationship with it. A lot of railfans are fed up with it. Many are saying #210 needs to be scrapped. I decided not to mention her name on this thread, but many who are in the Chicago area may know who it is.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2020)

You're seriously suggesting scrapping or renumbering a locomotive because of a single person's "obsession"?

And *she's* the one that's delusional?


----------



## jis (Jan 7, 2020)

I swear railfans are a really weird group... or at least a significant subset of them


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ryan said:


> You're seriously suggesting scrapping or renumbering a locomotive because of a single person's "obsession"?
> 
> And *she's* the one that's delusional?



I think I better check for my pulse! I think I'm dead! LOL!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2020)

jis said:


> I swear railfans are a really weird group... or at least a significant subset of them


It's getting so bad some railfans are starting to give train hoppers a bad name. That's all I can say.


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm puzzled. The Wikipedia entry for Metra says: "Number 210 was burned beyond financial repair after its air conditioning unit caught fire on June 13, 2019. It is currently being parted." I'm presuming that's not a typo for "painted" if the engine is "beyond financial repair" and this article shows damage well beyond a paint job. https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/06/14/metra-train-caught-fire-due-for-repairs-chicago/

Hasn't the "scrap or renumber" issue been resolved? 
And no, I'm not the obsessed person.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Jan 7, 2020)

This is what I'm referring to. I may as well mention her name. All over Facebook (especially in the Facebook group "Metra Rail"), Instagram, Twitter, etc.

https://instagram.com/baronessann210?igshid=2gbpbqys3cjm


----------



## JRR (Jan 7, 2020)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> This is what I'm referring to. I may as well mention her name. All over Facebook (especially in the Facebook group "Metra Rail"), Instagram, Twitter, etc.
> 
> https://instagram.com/baronessann210?igshid=2gbpbqys3cjm



Wow? You were serious???


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Jan 7, 2020)

JRR said:


> Wow? You were serious???


I told you so! What do you say to that?


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 8, 2020)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> I told you so! What do you say to that?



I say, who gives a damn? Metra certainly doesn’t.


----------



## PerRock (Jan 8, 2020)

Yup, who cares?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m just wondering why we need a thread for this garbage.


----------

